# 9.5



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Took this out with a 9.5 steel head shot dropped dead about 15 ish foot give or take with a old faithful natty ????


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Looks tasty! Great shot!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Looks tasty! Great shot!


will be tomorrow thanks ????


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Very nice bingo!!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Island made said:


> Very nice bingo!!


thanks bro be out soon again that tonight diner lol????


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Bingo...Is that a bat you are trying to eat? Man they grow big over there. :stickpoke:


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Good eatin that is need afew tho lol tasty stuff ????


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Bingo .. I love having you on the forum!

You are the only guy in the northern hemisphere that takes worse photos than me!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Great shot, nice sling and great knife .... one of my favorite knives for sure !

wll


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Great knifes here another from earlier my mate took this


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

9.5 .7 precise 7 inch 20 12mm taper


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

SJAaz said:


> Bingo .. I love having you on the forum!
> You are the only guy in the northern hemisphere that takes worse photos than me!


my photography is not the best lol but a do try have too be quick more feather is about lol ????


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Great shooting! Great natty great knife.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome shoot'n and those are some fat pigeons!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Nice shooting man, that looks like some fine meat there!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

BushpotChef said:


> Nice shooting man, that looks like some fine meat there!


tasty stuff be needing more of them need some wild weather ????


----------

